# Who Makes The Flip Out Steps For A 2007 28Krs?



## sierracierra (May 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I've replaced the axles on my trailer and now I would like to replace the flip out steps from the double-step set up that came with the trailer to a triple-step (to help compensate for the additional height)? The brackets that support the steps are welded to the frame, the distance between them is 25 and 1/4 inches. I was hoping to find who makes the steps to see if that manufacturer makes a compatible three step model? I've looked all over the steps, I cannot find a part number or stamp of any kind. Is there any one out there who can tell me if they replaced their steps and where they ended up getting them? I realize I can start from scratch but I would prefer not to cut the bracket and re-weld when the steps are simply bolted to these brackets with two bolts on either side.

Thanks in advance for any tips or info,

Glenn


----------



## sierracierra (May 15, 2010)

The fellows are Keystone sent me this info, I'm posting it with the hope that it may help someone else....

Below are the two double steps Keystone used during production of the 2007 Outback.








Hickory Springs Mfg.
Part# X053952240
574-262-2399








Lippert Mfg.
Part# 115822
866-524-7821


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

My RV parts catalog shows Hickory Springs manufactures Hi-Rizer three step radius step. Pretty expensive at $237.

ETD makes a 24" quadra step that has 4 steps for $193.00 Looks really nice. They also make a 3 step deal for $159.
MakariosRV.com seems like a good source for ETD steps.

Rowland


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

sierracierra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've replaced the axles on my trailer and now I would like to replace the flip out steps from the double-step set up that came with the trailer to a triple-step (to help compensate for the additional height)? The brackets that support the steps are welded to the frame, the distance between them is 25 and 1/4 inches. I was hoping to find who makes the steps to see if that manufacturer makes a compatible three step model? I've looked all over the steps, I cannot find a part number or stamp of any kind. Is there any one out there who can tell me if they replaced their steps and where they ended up getting them? I realize I can start from scratch but I would prefer not to cut the bracket and re-weld when the steps are simply bolted to these brackets with two bolts on either side.
> 
> ...


Here is a site that has triple steps at a good price.

http://www.bigdiscountrv.com/steps-ladders/24in-triple-step

Hope this helps; if not too late


----------

